# i feel much happier in myself



## Carina1962 (Jun 25, 2011)

As some of you may remember i was struggling big time with losing weight but i now feel so much happier as i am now 'on a roll'   by taking up going to the gym on a regular basis since April and watching what i eat (and keeping a food diary), i am now slowly but steadily seeing results in my weight loss and overall body shape  i am now seeing better numbers in my BS levels and overall feel 'in control' of my diabetes just through old fashioned diet and excercise.  I have a long way to go but if this time next year i am stones lighter i will overjoyed


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 25, 2011)

That's great news carina. This weight loss malarky is 99% how we feel isn't it? So long as our attitude/motivation is there it is amazing how quickly the good results follow.

Anyway, I hope you get to your target without too many ups and downs!

Andy


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks Andy.  It's all about being focussed isn't it?  i'm afraid it's had to take having diabetes for that 'kick up the backside' that i needed for years of trying to lose weight.  My diets pre-diabetic days used to start on a Monday and end on a Friday lol but now it is a way of life for me and as for the exercise, i just can't imagine not doing a gym workout, i've made it part of my lifestyle now and manage to fit it in, there's no excuse anymore of ' i don't have the time to excercise' - hope you too are doing well


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well done Carina. You should be proud of your acheivements.

It'll affect your overall health too, so not just a diabetes thing.

Rob


----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2011)

What do you mean 'if this time next year i am stones lighter i will overjoyed'  of course you will be stone lighter go out and book a party buy some smaller clothes you are on the way there now and there is no turning back you can see the light go for it and send me a bit of your celebration cake this time next year you are fantastic and we know you will do it.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks paul  i have an incentive next year as it is my 50th birthday and me and my partner are hoping to go the US for a holiday to celebrate, have never been the States so will be a trip of a lifetime for me


----------



## MargB (Jun 25, 2011)

It is great when it all just clicks.  Enjoy the gym, enjoy having more energy and even enjoy forking out cash to buy smaller sizes of clothes!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2011)

This is fantastic to hear Carina, and very well-deserved as you have worked so hard to get to where you are  Start planning that holiday!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you all for all your positive comments.  I just feel now that there is no turning back and i can only go forwards as otherwise my achievements and motivation will all be wasted and i don't want that.  I just wish now that i could hit smoking on the head - i still have a few cigarettes now and again when i go out, especially after a meal or a drink, more of a social smoker but i really want to knock it on the head once and for all - that is the only thing standing in my way now


----------



## am64 (Jun 25, 2011)

hi carina well done !! so nice to see you not worrying so much ...slowly steady and it will work ....x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2011)

carina62 said:


> thank you all for all your positive comments.  I just feel now that there is no turning back and i can only go forwards as otherwise my achievements and motivation will all be wasted and i don't want that.  I just wish now that i could hit smoking on the head - i still have a few cigarettes now and again when i go out, especially after a meal or a drink, more of a social smoker but i really want to knock it on the head once and for all - that is the only thing standing in my way now



Do it Carina! Not only will it make all your other successes especially beneficial, it will also help improve your blood sugar control!


----------



## tracey w (Jun 25, 2011)

Well done Carina, so pleased you are feeling so good


----------



## Lilies (Jun 25, 2011)

You sound v happy carina that's great xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 25, 2011)

carina62 said:


> thanks Andy.  It's all about being focussed isn't it?  i'm afraid it's had to take having diabetes for that 'kick up the backside' that i needed for years of trying to lose weight.  My diets pre-diabetic days used to start on a Monday and end on a Friday lol but now it is a way of life for me and as for the exercise, i just can't imagine not doing a gym workout, i've made it part of my lifestyle now and manage to fit it in, there's no excuse anymore of ' i don't have the time to excercise' - hope you too are doing well



I'm doing a bit better thanks. Progress is being made getting myself back to where I want to be. I'm still having the odd indulgence which keeps knocking me back though, but feel like I've turned a corner again and am on my way down weight-wise.

I do have one thing that is motivating me greatly and that is my next appointment with the consultant in December. I *really* want to be at or near 13st by then (need to lose 19lbs).

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 26, 2011)

Keep up the hardwork Carinia it sounds as though its paying off (and you Andy).


----------

